# Gen1 Competition Haldex Controllers - FREE SHIPPING!



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

*Hello Everybody,
We are offering a 10 day special on our Gen1 Competition Haldex Controllers ending on the 18th of September.
If you order before the 18th of the month, we will offer FREE SHIPPING to the continental US and Canada for all telephone orders.*
Developed by racers for racers; the Competition Controller, now in a stealthly look, identified with an engraved "Competition" marking, transforms the Haldex equipped 4-Motion platform into a weapon on the track. Similar in principle to the standard performance Haldex upgrade, the Competition Controller features one MAJOR difference.
Back in the ’80s the Audi Quattros dominated the race track with their unbelievable ability to brake late when entering the corners. This ability was a result of the rear axle staying engaged under full braking allowing for a combined mechanical and frictional stopping force to be applied across all 4 wheels. The Competition Haldex Controller offered from HPA mimics this by keeping the rear axle fully engaged while under braking. Where the stock Haldex and HPP units release the rear axle into a free wheel situation as the brakes are applied, the Competition unit keeps the rear axle engaged, generating additional mechanical force to assist in slow down and maintain dynamic chassis balance.
The Competition Controller is best suited to FI applications with high torque outputs. The experienced driver will benefit from the additional chassis control afforded by the equal deceleration rates of the front and rear axle. This allows the driver’s input to dictate the vehicle dynamics under braking, corner entry and exit rather than falling victim to the abrupt disengagement of the rear axle. This added stability and control translates directly to faster lap times; making the Competition Controller a must for the competitive driver.








We look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Gen1 Competition Haldex Controllers - FREE SHIPPING! ([email protected])*

A big thanks to those of you that have purchased so far, the sale has been a great success. The offer will be valid while our limited supply lasts.


----------

